

Jiaozhou Bay Bridge, World's Longest Cross-Sea Bridge, Opens In China (VIDEO) - siculars
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/06/30/jiaozhou-bay-bridge-world-longest-cross-sea-china-_n_887721.html

======
siculars
"...took four years to build..."

Compare that to any infrastructure project here in the US.

